# Microsoft Ceases AutoPatcher Project



## anandk (Aug 29, 2007)

Microsoft will no longer endorse AuoPatchers.

Microsoft will only allow updates to be downloaded from its own servers.

*www.neowin.net/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 29, 2007)

SAD news.... this is a pretty bad move...  AutoPatcher Roxxxx !!  as really easy to deploy new Installation in oranisations where you have many PCs and its really hard to run AutoUpdate to download 200 + MB for each systems on work group...


----------



## casanova (Aug 29, 2007)

^^I second it. I never autoupdated my win XP.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 29, 2007)

Sad news as well for users who depend on regular updates from it. no probs for internet user


----------



## Garbage (Aug 29, 2007)

BAD... BAD..... VERY BAD  !!!

Now, how could I update my XP on Dial-up ???


----------



## din (Aug 29, 2007)

Sad news 

Really really bad........

But I think they will be back. Atleast some one will continue, may be in some Swedish servers as suggested by some in the comments section !


----------



## csczero (Aug 29, 2007)

never used autopatecher ...... ive seen my friend doin it , it was taking hell of a time to patch .....


----------



## Sourabh (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm just hoping RyanVM's Post SP2-Update Pack will have some future releases.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 29, 2007)

don't worry folks! there has always been a solution for every problem, especially if the source of the problem is MS!


----------



## mavihs (Aug 29, 2007)

wat about people who r using pirated version?????? half of the people i no use pirated version. how i'm i going to help them to update now. Even some people hoe don't hav a internet connection on 1 of there PC's. how they going to update????????? =(


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

dude.. you support pirated versions and then are angry on MS for not providing support for pirated versions??!!! lol...   i dunno what to say!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

ƒire$eeker said:
			
		

> wat about people who r using pirated version?????? half of the people i no use pirated version.



Pirated editions are the reason MS blocked Autopatcher cos it allowed user to update without any WGA check (the one in Windows Update/Download center)



> how i'm i going to help them to update now.



Each & every update available by Windows Update is also available as a standalone EXE. Thats how I distribute to my friends using XP/Vista. Just click on the update name for more details, or google for the KBxxxxxx number & download from thre.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Pirated editions are the reason MS blocked Autopatcher cos it allowed user to update without any WGA check (the one in Windows Update/Download center)



Surprisingly MS didn't have a problem with WGA check. See what a lame excuse they gave when asked by Steven Parker of Neowin :-


> I asked the representative if Windows Genuine Advantage had anything to do with it and he categorically told me this was not the case, he added that Windows Update for pre-Vista versions of Windows can now be accessed using Firefox and that the concern at Microsoft had more to do with the possible malicious code that could be redistributed with certified Microsoft updates.



I just tried opening Windows Update on firefox and unsurprisingly:-

Thank you for your interest in obtaining updates from our site.

To use this site, you must be running Microsoft Internet Explorer 5 or later.

To upgrade to the latest version of the browser, go to the Internet Explorer Downloads website.




			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Each & every update available by Windows Update is also available as a standalone EXE. Thats how I distribute to my friends using XP/Vista. Just click on the update name for more details, or google for the KBxxxxxx number & download from thre.



Yes, standalone exe files are available for long time for multiple PCs but I don't think anyone except really dedicated sysadmins and fanboys like you can sit and download a few 100 updates one by one and then create a slipstreamed CD out of it. 

Autopatcher had so many other required add-ons (like power toys, IE, Messengers, useful registry edits) integrated as well. I only wonder how many MS employees must be using autopatcher in their own house? 

I am talking about convenience here. How easy was it to put the latest release of Autopatcher in DAP, let it download for a night on my snail speed EGPRS connection, install it in the morning and your system is fully updated.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

GX...

yes every single update is available as exe but dont you think its a pain to obtain those at 1st time ??

yes for u and me there is MSDN/TechNet shipment to rescue... but think of those majority who need to download one by one...

Also not just obtaning, installing them one by one ??

I understand there is n-Lite... but not for every one its actually possible to carry out one n-lite installation, as install Windows + AutoPatcher thats seems much easy... rather once again obtaining the stand alone exe's... and we are not talking about one or even 10 



> Autopatcher had so many other required add-ons (like power toys, IE, Messengers, useful registry edits) integrated as well. I only wonder how many MS employees must be using autopatcher in their own house?



I agree here... AutoPatcher was just not Windows update but rather complete package !!!!



			
				GX said:
			
		

> Each & every update available by Windows Update is also available as a standalone EXE. Thats how I distribute to my friends using XP/Vista. Just click on the update name for more details, or google for the KBxxxxxx number & download from thre.



wasnt this the same what AutoPatcher was doing 

In theoritical base they were doing the same.... you were just giving it to 10 or 20 people where as AutoPatcher was giving it to 2 million i suppose...

But in that case you are too in violation of MS update distribution   

even u dont ask your frnd to run AVS Scan before installing the updates where AutpPatcher always asked every one to make sure AVS is turned on and upto date before even downloading their Patcher !!!


----------



## i_am_crack (Aug 30, 2007)

i wonder what would be their next move


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

This allowed pirated version of Windows to be updated. Microsoft's Terms of Service states that only MS can distribute the update packages for Windows, not anyone else....they were Violating the terms of use & sorry this is the way it is & it should be. I don't find anything wrong in this decision of MS.



			
				chinmay said:
			
		

> Yes, standalone exe files are available for long time for multiple PCs but I don't think anyone except really dedicated sysadmins and fanboys like you can sit and download a few 100 updates one by one and then create a slipstreamed CD out of it



If you have genuine Windows, then simply use Windows Update & it will download all the required updates automatically & the download size will be lower then downloading each exe.

Slipstreaming is not required. I guess you don't know about the "Security release ISO" which MS releases every month for us fanboys & System admins, no one needs to sit & download 100 updates one by one.



> Autopatcher had so many other required add-ons (like power toys, IE, Messengers, useful registry edits) integrated as well.



These tweaks & registry edits if break Windows then people start blaming MS, when it is not there fault. I hope u know how many support calls MS gets due to such incidents.

Again, MS is only supporting whats official & what they made & the way they made. Nothing wrong in that....after installing, you are free to screw your Windows OS the way u like. Just don't blame MS if it doesn't work.



> I am talking about convenience here. How easy was it to put the latest release of Autopatcher in DAP, let it download for a night on my snail speed EGPRS connection, install it in the morning and your system is fully updated.



The monthly security update ISO will really impress u, try it.



> yes every single update is available as exe but dont you think its a pain to obtain those at 1st time ??



Like I said, look at monthly ISO. Also using Windows Update is even more advised cos then it only downloads the updated dll or exe resulting in far lower download size



> Also not just obtaning, installing them one by one ??



Again, Windows Update will automatically download & install them for u. Whats the problem in that.


> wasnt this the same what AutoPatcher was doing



Yup, but it was also allowing non-genuine Pirated versions, which believe me or not...must be a reason for this action of MS.


> But in that case you are too in violation of MS update distribution



Nope, I only distribute updated which don't require WGA check.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^ no point in arguing wid GX. and the thing that its coz the pirated windows versions cud be updated is simply too lame an excuse!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

hey gx,

What abt me??? I'm in remote area. I don't have an Unlimited Broadband connection. How could I update my XP ??
And why I should *BUY* an update CD every month which they(M$) should provide me *FREE for support* ???



			
				infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ no point in arguing wid GX.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 30, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> BAD... BAD..... VERY BAD  !!!
> 
> Now, how could I update my XP on Dial-up ???



Yes,right.I too use dialup.
Also i format the pc every 6 months,now what will i do?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

> Again, Windows Update will automatically download & install them for u. Whats the problem in that.



GX yaar Bandwidth is the main issue with autoupdate...

at Home systems Installation once a 4 or 6 month wont give u much problem..

Think of a place where u have more than 10 or 20 systems... once again u have to follow MS New updates all the time for those stand alone updates... 

and once some one is not using auto update thinks comes down to Manuall installation  which once again a pain with some many of those 

AutoUpdate is the choise at any day as even after Auto Patcher Office and few MS product updates needs to be obtain which one would do using Auto Update... at that case download will be around 20MB MAX but to update a system from XP SP2 stage is really hard considring our Bandwidth 

Auto Update is the choise any day but our bandwidth condition really makes it hard to use it


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> What abt me??? I'm in remote area. I don't have an Unlimited Broadband connection. How could I update my XP ??


 
The same way you will download Autopatcher in that remote area



> And why I should *BUY* an update CD every month which they(M$) should provide me *FREE for support* ???


 
Who said buying  just download the ISO


----------



## chinmay (Aug 30, 2007)

Gosh! You don't really get the point GX, do you? When contacted by Antonis Kaladis and Steven Parker (the people behind Autopatcher) MS clearly said that WGA is not a problem here. They said that the reason they are taking down Autopatcher is becuase people don't require it anymore as Windows Update is now available on Firefox.

As if that wasn't lame enough, I when checked Windows Update on my latest version of Firefox and a Genuine Copy of Windows XP Professional it said that Windows update doesn't support Firefox and IE is needed.

I am sick of people looking at the negative aspect of everything. People who use pirated version know clearly how to surpass WGA. There are releases of XP on the internet which don't even require you to crack it, just enter the CD Key supplied and you are ready to use Windows Update. What Autopatcher was doing helped a lot of people with Genuine Copy like mine too. Microsoft has come out to be lamer than ever.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The same way you will download Autopatcher in that remote area


 what if he buys the mag and gets autopatcher in the cd? distribution of ms updates is not possible now so the update iso can't be distributed.. what abt that?

and MS really can't give WGA as the excuse coz that'll be pretty absurd...ok they forgot opera support!  so for ppl who use opera.. what abt them!!  lol... MS must do their homework first and then come out wid lame excuses! actually all the measures MS has "supposedly" taken to ensure that "genuine" windows users don't face any kinda problem haf failed and it has made the lives of those users miserable, including me!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> GX yaar Bandwidth is the main issue with autoupdate...


Yo, its a non issue, Have u ever tried autoupdating & checked how less it downloads in XP/Vista.



> at Home systems Installation once a 4 or 6 month wont give u much problem..


Grow up dude....u don't really need to reinstall Windows every 4 to 6 months. This is just a myth.



> Think of a place where u have more than 10 or 20 systems... once again u have to follow MS New updates all the time for those stand alone updates...


I have worked in such scenarios. Just download the monthly ISO of all the updates after SP2, or just that months update. Extract/Mount somewhere. Then either install all of them using QChain for Windows XP (if u r system admin) or one by one only those update which need to be installed. On a network of many computers you can share the ISO & install from there or set a group policy to update all computers on next reboot. Not all update require reboot now.

Remember, not every computer requires every update. So why download & install all of them? Isn't Windows Update a better choice?


> and once some one is not using auto update thinks comes down to Manuall installation  which once again a pain with some many of those


Microsoft QCHain...baseline security analyzer...try using those. Other easy options are already available for legal users...just that no one knows or tries them.



> AutoUpdate is the choice at any day as even after Auto Patcher Office and few MS product updates needs to be obtain which one would do using Auto Update... at that case download will be around 20MB MAX but to update a system from XP SP2 stage is really hard considering our Bandwidth


If you are talking about bandwidth then here is the thing, what will u chose

1) You check Via Windows Update & it says 5 out of 50 updates are required. Total download size = 5 MB only..

2) U go to autopatcher site & download this months update....the litest installation file = 50 MB

3) U note down the 5 Updates given by Windows Update, & go to Windows Download center, total Size to download 25 MB...

which one do u think is better for bandwidth concerns.? Indeed go ahead & if u r running genuine Windows then try Automatic Windows Update in XP & Vista, you will be shocked yourself how low the download size is.

Windows Update package = the updated dll/exe, compressed as cab

Download center package = Full exe containing the updated dll/exe with installation engine files too....which are not required.

Have u ever tried looking why MS changed the Windows update package file format with Vista to MSU? Thats because the installation engine files are already in Windows Vista & that MSU contains only the updated dll/exe.



			
				chinmay said:
			
		

> As if that wasn't lame enough, I when checked Windows Update on my latest version of Firefox and a Genuine Copy of Windows XP Professional it said that Windows update doesn't support Firefox and IE is needed.


Here is the thing. Windows comes with IE, even if u don't use it how hard it is to use IE for checking Windows update once in a while?



> People who use pirated version know clearly how to surpass WGA. There are releases of XP on the internet which don't even require you to crack it, just enter the CD Key supplied and you are ready to use Windows Update.


Well then why do they need Autopatcher? Can't they just download from MS servers then 



> What Autopatcher was doing helped a lot of people with Genuine Copy like mine too. Microsoft has come out to be lamer than ever.


How? Did Autopatcher checked whether your OS is genuine or not?



> distribution of ms updates is not possible now so the update iso can't be distributed.. what abt that?


That ISO is made & packed by MS, Distribution of that ISO should be allowed. 

* MS can re-allow the Autopatcher project with WGA check included, that will solve all problems.* It doesn't take high logic to understand why MS is doing this, Firefox support or availability of updates to Non-genuine users. Besides....autopatcher was violating the MS ToS, sorry.....u can't break it just like that. Why don't u try the hotfix.net?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

GX... I am not the person to argue ...

anyway see every single organisations IT setup is different... 

Even case of arguement really one never needs to make one Re-Installation at any point of the time... Full installation and one Ghost Image of the OS drive thats it.. simple restoreing the image next time will do... 

System Essential 2007 would be also a good option now... !!! 

but tell me quite honestly, whether we have work around for AutoPatcher or not, did u supported stop of AutoPatcher... ?? *QChain* or centralize update from one Local server to the main client was even there from a long long time... even long before AutoPatcher came to eistanse... but some how it never gain populerity of AutoPatcher...



May be lack of Knowledge


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> anyway see every single organisations IT setup is different...



Trust me, none of the IT organizations I have worked with or seen working will prefer Autopatcher for large scale deployment instead of an image based deployment.


> Full installation and one Ghost Image of the OS drive thats it.. simple restoreing the image next time will do...



Yup, with Vista you can even make a full bootable image of your C Drive  using Windows Backup, & later on restore it.



> System Essential 2007 would be also a good option now... !!!



Like I said, other better options are already available from MS, atleast try it.



> did u supported stop of AutoPatcher... ??



Nopte



> *QChain* or centralize update from one Local server to the main client was even there from a long long time... even long before AutoPatcher came to eistanse... but some how it never gain populerity of AutoPatcher.



Thats because most of the users u see out there are using Pirated Windows & autopatcher was a boon for them. Autopatcher didn't even come with WGA check for IE 7 installation which real IE Package comes with. Qchain is quite popular with those who know what it is, same with ISO Based deployment of updates....just start PowerShell/CMD/CLI/GPEdit (Whatever), & set it to install updates on all the computer.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Here is the thing. Windows comes with IE, even if u don't use it how hard it is to use IE for checking Windows update once in a while?


 why should anyone do that if he doesn't want to use IE? isn't that against freedom of choice? i don't wanna use ie at all.. nobody can force me to use it even tho its jus for checking updates. lets say if i say i don't wanna use the MS update engine to update my system then that wud be lame as the update engine is a core component of the OS. it makes sense. but what abt ie? ie can't be made a core component of windows coz there are comptt. products out there.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> That ISO is made & packed by MS, Distribution of that ISO should be allowed.


 can you plz confirm that? coz i'm in a fix now. my uncle uses 2 XP laptops in his office. the housekeeping chores is my duty. to see that all the software, AV suite, windows are updated to their latest versions. i used to apply autopatcher for updates. the system are connected to the net thru dial up and do haf some imp. and sensitive info. i wudn't risk not updating that system neither can i download all the updates on dial up, that too twice!! once for each lappy. if that iso is not redistributable then i think i'll advise him a major changeover as i can't invite the wrath of doing anything illegal by still using that iso as it can lead to major probs for his office!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> why should anyone do that if he doesn't want to use IE? isn't that against freedom of choice? i don't wanna use ie at all.. nobody can force me to use it even tho its jus for checking updates.



Fine, U won't have this trouble in Vista then. Windows Update is a standalone application now & doesn't need IE 



> if that iso is not redistributable then i think i'll advise him a major changeover.



Check betanews, Microsoft Download center & download the ISO. Done....then u can use it to install on as many computer as u like, the package is made & packaged by MS so no problem. *You can distribute as long as it is in its original state without any change*


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Fine, U won't have this trouble in Vista then. Windows Update is a standalone application now & doesn't need IE


vista marketting, eh??!!  sometimes i wonder what all will MS do for pushing users to vista!  hehe... plz take it on a lighter note. no offence meant to the fanboys 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *You can distribute as long as it is in its original state without any change*


sigh! *relieved*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets talk some thing else... 

Till date I am using *Windows Server Update Services 3.0* was fine till i deployed Vista in few clients...  it seems WSUS cant Manage Vista based ones... *System Center Essentials 2007* can be one asnwer... but its not free I suppose 

any work around for Clients running Vista ?? also any idea how much would be cost of *System Center Essentials 2007* ??


----------



## i_am_crack (Aug 30, 2007)

Cost of SCE 2007...More than my 2 months present salary dude...I stopped thinking after it .. belive me i am sys admin since 1999..

Love fight love peace..

eBRo


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^

Mention the price please ... How much ??


----------



## lambo (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey GX....you have been telling that autoupdating through Windows will mean reduced update size vis-a-vis auto-patcher. Well, I just updated my Windows using autoupdate in Windows-total download size: around 250 MB (in autopatcher its around 320  MB). This is surely no small update size..atleast not for people with dial-up connection (I have unlimited broadband fortunately). It took me 4 hours to update my Win XP SP2..with autopatcher it takes no more than 1 hour. Autopatcher is surely needed.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

lambo said:
			
		

> Hey GX....you have been telling that autoupdating through Windows will mean reduced update size vis-a-vis auto-patcher.



Yup, cos it only downloads whats changed



> I just updated my Windows using autoupdate in Windows-total download size: around 250 MB (in autopatcher its around 320  MB). This is surely no small update size..atleast not for people with dial-up connection



Yup, *both this edition Autopatcher & AutoUpdate are big cos they contain all the updates after SP2.*



> It took me 4 hours to update my Win XP SP2..with autopatcher it takes no more than 1 hour. Autopatcher is surely needed.....



Wait, it took u 4 hrs to download 250 MB but 1 hr to download 320 MB, whats going on?


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Wait, it took u 4 hrs to download 250 MB but 1 hr to download 320 MB, whats going on?



GX, I know you support MS in many cases (no complaints as you can support any) but I am really surprised you support MS even in this case !

As you know there are people who can't update online everytime. There are a lot of reasons. And most of the popular computer magazine CD / DVD around the world carries autopatcher almost every month - Which is a great help for all.

Piracy, yes we should not support it.

But think about this.

You have to install win xp in new PC, very urgent and you do not have an image of the entire disk. We install xp + sp2, then use auto patcher that comes in CDs. Lot of time is saved.

And evenif we download autopatcher, we distribute it and that helps a lot who does not have a fast net conn. 

For example, I downloaded some autopatcher (just because I didn't get the latest from magazine CDs - for all old ones, I have it in magazine CDs) and I gave it to my cousin who has only gprs conn at his house.

There are a lot of situation Autopatcher comes as a great help (net conn is not the only reason, there are lot). I am sure you will agree that it was a life-saver in many situation. Just wondering why you justify MS in this case .....

*EDIT* - If you go through the autopatcher / neowin site and read the comments on the news you can see a lot of strong supporters of MS expressed shock / disbelief  and does not support MS in this case.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> As you know there are people who can't update online everytime. There are a lot of reasons. And most of the popular computer magazine CD / DVD around the world carries autopatcher almost every month - Which is a great help for all.
> 
> Piracy, yes we should not support it.
> 
> ...



I know about the sorry condition of net in India, & *I do agree that autopatcher was about convenience, but its not like there is no other way*. Like I said, *try downloading the security updates ISO from Microsoft Download center with all the updates of Windows XP after SP2.*

Autopatcher can still exist, if they provide the packages in unaltered state...like the packaged IE 7 with WGA check, the way MS packaged & WGA check in Autopatcher. *MS Should have given this option to autopatcher authors indeed....but stop crying when there is another way to update*



> And evenif we download autopatcher, we distribute it and that helps a lot who does not have a fast net conn.



Fine...then why not now Distribute the Official ISO from MS.  Both means U have to download & distribute unaltered copy of a big file.



> Just wondering why you justify MS in this case .....



*I am not justifying MS, I m just saying that stop blaming MS when MS is providing u another method which is more or less same as Autopatcher & is official & legal to use.*


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey gx, how could I download the ISO on dial-up every month? And yeh, I get Autopather from mag CD/DVD.

And, ms is allowing free distribution naa? Can u plz send me that ISO burnt CD every month by post?


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 30, 2007)

Yet Another noble project Crushed under the Mighty M$


----------



## mediator (Aug 30, 2007)

The last time we argued, gx bhai raised a point about update via net on linux and that it leeches bandwidth, takes time etc. And now that MS is going the Linux way, I guess its alright for u?  Too bad MS snatched another option from its users!


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> *I am not justifying MS, I m just saying that stop blaming MS when MS is providing u another method which is more or less same as Autopatcher & is official & legal to use.*



Does that means MS will allow computer magazines to distribute the ISO mentioned ? Atleast to all genuine win users ?

If MS is not giving / allowing the updates in CD / DVD, then which is the 'another' method that is same as autopatcher ?

There are other ways. But autopatcher was making things very easy and it saved a lot of time, money (I didn't mean piracy, lol, I meant the internet + power etc) and effort of a lot of people and offices.

It is just like we install Fedora through inernet and using the Fedora DVD to install. I think the DVD install is good, but I may be wrong too


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Autopatcher can still exist, if they provide the packages in unaltered state...like the packaged IE 7 with WGA check, the way MS packaged & WGA check in Autopatcher. *MS Should have given this option to autopatcher authors indeed....but stop crying when there is another way to update*


lets make it clear.. and very clear! MS themseleves haf stated this withdrawl is NOT coz of WGA checks!!! read it again! so gx, talking about WGA is NOT at all relevant in this thread!!! and i really dunno what did autopatcher alter? i jus can't seem to understand that. i distributed the updates in the original form, they didn't alter any updates afaik!


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

Yes - From neowin ...



> Updates which require WGA (Windows Genuine Advantage) validation are included, and can be installed (since the WGA validation only takes place on the machine that downloads them, not the one that is installing them) which theoretically bypasses the validation check users would normally have to go through if updating through Windows Update. Antonis had asked when WGA became common if this would affect the AutoPatcher project and the concept of administrative updates and a Microsoft representative said "No", arguing that the purpose behind WGA was mostly educational. The WGA tool itself (the one offered by Windows Update as a critical update) is included in AutoPacher, though not marked for installation by default.



From MS itself ...



> The flaw in the poster's logic is that he doesn't understand the purpose of WGA. WGA is first and foremost an educational tool. A lot (probably a majority) of people using an illegal copy of Windows don't know that they are doing so. WGA flags the copy as illegal and directs the user to upgrade, helping Microsoft recover sales they would have lost otherwise. WGA also creates an irritant that should prod a lot of casual pirates to eventually pay for a legitimate copy. WGA was never intended be a 100% solution. Therefore, redistribution of hotfixes doesn't constitute a "flaw."




Email they received from MS .. (sorry, bit long)



> Demand for Immediate Take-Down: Notice of Infringing Activity
> 
> URL: *www.autopatcher.com/downloads/
> CASE #: ******
> ...



and Neowin  ...



> So the only infringement of copyrighted work would be the free updates that Microsoft offer for download, the email makes it sound like copies of the above mentioned Microsoft products are freely available for download!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Hey gx, how could I download the ISO on dial-up every month?



Yup, usually its 50 MB only for every month. Even Digit can distribute it.



> The last time we argued, gx bhai raised a point about update via net on linux and that it leeches bandwidth, takes time etc. And now that MS is going the Linux way, I guess its alright for u? Too bad MS snatched another option from its users



You forgot to take into account how much it needs to download. In case of Linux its usually the main app + helper libraries + dependencies, in case of Windows Update its just one or 2 DLL.



> Does that means MS will allow computer magazines to distribute the ISO mentioned ? Atleast to all genuine win users ?



Even betanews is re-distributing the ISO by hosting on there servers. The ISO is freely available from MS for system admins etc, or people like me & u. Digit can simply bundle this ISO without any alteration to the original Package. I see no problem in this .



> If MS is not giving / allowing the updates in CD / DVD, then which is the 'another' method that is same as autopatcher ?



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....That ISO is just a package, or more like a zip file or rar file in which many updates are there. No one needs to burn a CD. You can even mount it as a network share using Virtual CD Powertoy from MS or Daemon tools or Nero Image drive & share it across the network.

Autopatchers was good, but it was violating MS terms of service due to which it was closed. Trust me, I don't believe in that MS statement of Firefox, but for gods sake....stop crying when there is same option available from MS itself.



> There are other ways. But autopatcher was making things very easy and it saved a lot of time, money and effort of a lot of people and offices.



Ok first....offices don't use Autopatcher...well, at least not those which use Genuine Windows cos if Autopatcher breaks the machine then MS will not give any support.

If you can download a 50 MB monthly update of Autopatcher every month, then why can't u download a 50 MB ISO? or 5 MB Windows Updates?



> it distributed the updates in the original form, they didn't alter any updates afaik!



Oh plz...I already mentioned I don't believe that representatives reason to seize autopatcher. Did the IE 7/WMP11 included in Autopatcher used to look for Genuine Windows?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

some one plz help me find windows xp specific MS update ISO. the one i got was a consolidated one for all windows versions and its a 2.8GB download!!!


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

You can download it from here

*support.microsoft.com/kb/913086

Every months updates


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^ thats the same one i'm talking about! the iso released on 16th august is 2.8gb download from that link. its for all versions of windows. i'm not able to find windows xp specific iso.


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

Sory if thats the wrong link

Meantime, this one makes any sense ? lil confusing ..

*www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/30612821/download-all-updates.aspx


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> some one plz help me find windows xp specific MS update ISO. the one i got was a consolidated one for all windows versions and its a 2.8GB download!!!


I need that link too please!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

how is that confusing, din? its exactly what others are crying about: to download each update manually!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

@ anirudh

Check at Windows Update first. If there are 100 updates released in a month, then u only require 10 at max. Why don't u just let Windows Update download it?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

edit: the best strategy to follow now is to download the latest autopatcher before MS forces all copies, housed on various servers, down and then from now on update using windows update. at least a substantial amount of downloading each time will be saved. lets hope something comes out to ease this process soon.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> @ anirudh
> 
> Check at Windows Update first. If there are 100 updates released in a month, then u only require 10 at max. Why don't u just let Windows Update download it?


 thats coz its not for my pc (which is on broadband) but for my uncle's PCs on dialup. i think i mentioned it before. even downloading 10mb twice thrice or whatever is waste of time, money and bandwidth. i hope you got my point and then how do i back it up for later use if its automatically done thru windows update?


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

Hmm

That pretty much sux 

GX, where are the 50 mb ISO ? Please enlighten us

Or only way is download invidual updates ?

2.8 GB will take ages


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yup, usually its 50 MB only for every month. Even Digit can distribute it.


Are you sure ??? Bcoz I can't trust M$.
Arey M$ ne to apne MVPs ko bhi nahi chhoda to vo Digit ka kya hal kar denge ???


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

@infra_red_dude, yes thats the best thing fr the time being.

I downloaded the latest autopatcher 3-4 days back I think ! Other ones I have it in magazine CDs. So its ok upto Aug 2007. Will have to depend on the online update now onwards.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> @infra_red_dude, yes thats the best thing fr the time being.
> 
> I downloaded the latest autopatcher 3-4 days back I think ! Other ones I have it in magazine CDs. So its ok upto Aug 2007. Will have to depend on the online update now onwards.



Me too !!! Instead of downloading, I got it from a mag!


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

Gx..........................

Please post links of the 50 mb ISOs that you mentioned. How many are there ? Can't find those in MS site. All ISO there are huge.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah din... but i'm outta luck. since autopatcher has been denounced by MS i can't use it for my uncle's office PCs due to legal issues  and rite now its not a fresh install, so its not viable to create an image and restore it. so that option  is ruled out too.

unless i find some solution to it i think i'll hafta get to work now. download that 2.8GiB update, format the PCs at his office, install windows afresh, apply the hUGE update, make images and then let things go... or better, if he doesn't mind and its possible for him, i'll suggest a switch over!


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

@ gx...

Is that 50 MB ISO available ??? Or it WAS ???

We are waiting for link !!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> @ gx...
> 
> Is that 50 MB ISO available ??? Or it WAS ???
> 
> We are waiting for link !!!


lol.. don't bombard the poor guy. give him some time to breathe!


----------



## anandk (Aug 30, 2007)

personally ... i used to like the autopatcher...  

but i guess ms had their compulsions


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> lol.. don't bombard the poor guy. give him some time to breathe!


Where is iMav then??


----------



## mediator (Aug 30, 2007)

> You forgot to take into account how much it needs to download. In case of Linux its usually the main app + helper libraries + dependencies, in case of Windows Update its just one or 2 DLL.


 It varies! It may download 18 KB for an overall update or on average 10 MB after a week!! Sometimes/rarely it may touch 100 MB. But that doesn't mean that ur *nix machine wont work without an update!! Like I said before I'm still on FC5 without any update as of yet!! 

But in case of windows, its no big secret that even VISTA suffers from incompatibilties and need for proper drivers etc i.e SP1 so that users can make the switch satisfactorily!! How much do u need to update for that? Forget that, how much for aero itself?

U can't even work properly with a newly acquired windows box. Not to forget the "delete" problem it suffers with for which u have to get a fix for!! 

So thats certainly not '1 or 2 DLL'.

So it doesn't matter which one i.e Win or Lin, has greater update size coz it may vary time to time. Many *nix distros which aim for desktop ease play multimedia and what is needed out of box unlike windows. For them its just install and do ur work. But for windows we do need to update to even work on it and thats where the autopatcher comes into picture. But tragically MS doesn't understand that!!


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

Bill Bhai ...

Seems these guys didn't get a cc of the email you sent ...

*www.getautopatcher.com

Send them the same email fast ........

LOL, just kidding, still available but they will also close down I guess. And this is same as the other autopatcher rt ?


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> So it doesn't matter which one i.e Win or Lin, has greater update size coz it may vary time to time. Many *nix distros which aim for desktop ease play multimedia and what is needed out of box unlike windows. For them its just *install* and do ur work. But for windows we do need to update to even work on it and thats where the autopatcher comes into picture. But tragically MS doesn't understand that!!


little correction please : Isn't it should be,
For them it's just *boot* and do ur work ??


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

Ok, GX is here. We can expect the links and details soon ...


----------



## mediator (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya, BTW don't mind, but can u change ur avatar?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

hey din! beware.. don't send the address to MS!! or be ready to face consequences!!   i'm downloading autopatcher core and update for my lappy from there now....


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL yes, @shirish_nagar, ur avatar drives me crazy lol

Two times i touched my LCD with finger to keep that thing out


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

edit: mediator 10mb average linux system update download??!! i've never seen such a huge general average system update!!!! the ones that are huge are for the apps... i'd say system updates haf an average size of 4mb or so. its only apps like wine etc. which cross the 8mb mark.

lol yea, shirish! but don't change it... i can fool many a frenz wid that!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> thats coz its not for my pc (which is on broadband) but for my uncle's PCs on dialup. i think i mentioned it before. even downloading 10mb twice thrice or whatever is waste of time, money and bandwidth. i hope you got my point and then how do i back it up for later use if its automatically done thru windows update?



Go to his home, run Windows Update, that even works fine on Dial Up, then note down the update & download at your place those KBxxxxxx files & install there.



> It varies! It may download 18 KB for for an overall update or on average 10 MB!! Sometimes/rarely it may touch 100 MB. But that doesn't mean that ur *nix machine wont work without an update!! Like I said before I'm still on FC5 without any update as of yet!!



It varies...sometimes updates are 200 kb sometimes 10 MB. It doesn't mean that the Windows won't work without updates 



> But in case of windows, its no big secret that even VISTA suffers from incompatibilties and need for proper drivers etc



Wait, drivers? When did MS started providing those other then the ones in Windows Update catalog. Why r u bringing drivers here.



> U can't even work properly with a newly acquired windows box. Not to forget the "delete" problem it suffers with for which u have to get a fix for!!



Again...2 MB to download. Why r u bringing that here? Should I say gstreamer is 12 MB to download.



> which aim for desktop ease play multimedia and what is needed out of box unlike windows.



Hardly any distro plays mp3 out of the box. Should I count that?

I do understand that auto patcher was easy, yes...but it violates the MS terms of service. Just include WGA in autopatcher so that non-genuine users can't install it then trust me, MS will be happy.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

@din,

when I encountered this first, I did same !!


----------



## mediator (Aug 30, 2007)

Ya man! Thats just a general guess. I update like once in several weeks on the ubuntu that I have on lappy! So thats why gave a general guess how much it is, it may be less I dunno!


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

Aaaw 

Poor GX, seems he got angry and decided not to give us the 50 mb iso list links, how sad.

So only way is individual update online ?


----------



## Garbage (Aug 30, 2007)

oohhh... then sorry gx...

please please please.... give us the link. OW, how could we addict to use M$ products ???


----------



## mediator (Aug 30, 2007)

> It varies...sometimes updates are 200 kb sometimes 10 MB. It doesn't mean that the Windows won't work without updates


 Shud I say windows needs hotfixes to even work then? 



> Wait, drivers? When did MS started providing those other then the ones in Windows Update catalog. Why r u bringing drivers here.


 Doesn't the autopatcher adds better driver support? 



> Again...2 MB to download. Why r u bringing that here? Should I say gstreamer is 12 MB to download.


 Shud I say again that it works out of box for many user friendly distroos and therefore no need to download that? 



> *Hardly any distro plays mp3 out of the box. Should I count that?*
> 
> I do understand that auto patcher was easy, yes...but it violates the MS terms of service. Just include WGA in autopatcher so that non-genuine users can't install it then trust me, MS will be happy.


 You shud pay more attention to developments in Linux world and distros providing out of box support for such things!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Go to his home, run Windows Update, that even works fine on Dial Up, then note down the update & download at your place those KBxxxxxx files & install there.


oh! its that simple! stupid me!! and all the while i was thinking that the whole point of the discussion was to avoid that! thanks for the simple suggestion! 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Hardly any distro plays mp3 out of the box. Should I count that?


lets not deviate from the topic.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I do understand that auto patcher was easy, yes...but it violates the MS terms of service. Just include WGA in autopatcher so that non-genuine users can't install it then trust me, MS will be happy.


i think its been stated before WGA is not the reason. now whatever's the real reason behind this move by MS is immaterial and not appropriate for us to discuss coz we simply dunno the real reason. real reason mebbe WGA only... but as i said we are nobody to decide that!

*****************************************************************
arey, itna sannata kyun hai bhai!?!?!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> arey, itna sannata kyun hai bhai!?!?!!



Camming with GF , more support will be given during office hours tomorrow


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^ and you came back to post this??!! lol...   

ontopic: am downloading autopatcher from that site for my pc. hope its not pulled down before the download completes.....


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2007)

^^ Its not that easy to pull down torrents is it?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

thats the problem.. its a direct link.. not a torrent  and fortunately i'm half way thru for both the files....the speeds are good considering my connection.


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 30, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> ^^^ and you came back to post this??!! lol...



She left for a while, so I came...simple.


----------



## din (Aug 30, 2007)

@infra_red_dude

*www.softpedia.com download is also up eventhough they published the news. Try that if other site is closed ..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah din, sure. thanks 

btw, i caught GX wid his GF in the other thread!!   hehe... sorry, don't take it to heart bro.. jus kidding!


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> btw, i caught GX wid his GF in the other thread!!   hehe... sorry, don't take it to heart bro.. jus kidding!



WTH..who, what , where, when?


----------



## din (Aug 31, 2007)

@infra_red_dude

LOL, you are not allowing him to chat with his gf ? Thats not good.

lol, jk.

Meantime, I saw GX's photo. Man, hes a glamour guy !!! Sure GFs will be behind him always !


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> @infra_red_dude
> 
> LOL, you are not allowing him to chat with his gf ? Thats not good.



M free now, back to studies...



> Meantime, I saw GX's photo. Man, hes a glamour guy !!! Sure GFs will be behind him always !



Aww....thanx for the compliment Din (I hope that was a brotherly compliment)


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

hmmm.. guess all the excitement died out yester nite.. but i'm not leaving it here.. playing around wid autopatcher august now to get hold of individual updates....

i'm also mailing MS regarding this. they should've at least provided an alternative before bringing down autopatcher. bloody hell... they leave no stone unturned to make the lives of genuine users miserable!!! while the pirated community is still unaffected. how much more stupid can MS get??!!


----------



## din (Aug 31, 2007)

Another suggestion is - Digit provide the users the 2.8 GB iso file. Even that will help a lot of people and Digit will become more popular by doing it as the first mag 

Any Digit guys, listening ?

Or Digit can't re-distribute it ? Any legal issues ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 31, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Another suggestion is - Digit provide the users the 2.8 GB iso file. Even that will help a lot of people and Digit will become more popular by doing it as the first mag



Good Idea, there shouldn't be any problem in re-distributing the ISO. Once every 6 months or so. MS releases Updates every month, digit can bundle those too...

Another thing I found wrong today in Autopatcher is that they were bundling 3rd party application like JAVA or Firefox or Google Apps along with Microsoft  updates, now whats the point of these? This again violates MS ToS. You cannot bundle 3rd party application in a Windows Update Package.

On top of that...there was a donation tab. What the hell...is it some kind of business to re-distribute free updates 

One thing Autopatcher can do is to ask MS, whether they can restart AutoPatcher but this time, they will make a new Package containing only all the Microsoft Updates released after SP2 along with IE 7, WMP11 etc in there unaltered state so that it checks for WGA when installing. No 3rd party non-Microsoft app or registry tweak will be bundled.

With this package, provide a 2nd package more like "Disk 2" of Ubuntu....which contains those 3rd party apps. So if someone wants to update Windows only they can download package 1, which will only update Windows, & if they also want they can download the 2nd package separately. 

With this write the statement "Microsoft is not responsible if Autopatcher breaks your Windows OS"

How's that? . System Admins can easily download & deploy the Package 1, while home users can download package 1 & package 2 both.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 31, 2007)

^yeh idea accha hai.


----------



## casanova (Aug 31, 2007)

But everyone is waiting for the link, GX


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

casanova said:
			
		

> But everyone is waiting for the link, GX


ok guys.. time to spill the beans.. there's NO ~50mb update iso available to general public! so if you are hoping to get hold of anything of that kind, then forget it!!!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Good Idea, there shouldn't be any problem in re-distributing the ISO. Once every 6 months or so. MS releases Updates every month, digit can bundle those too...


then they'll hafta bundle a DL DVD... thats crap man! 2.8G of updates!!!! thats insane!!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Another thing I found wrong today in Autopatcher is that they were bundling 3rd party application like JAVA or Firefox or Google Apps along with Microsoft  updates, now whats the point of these? This again violates MS ToS. You cannot bundle 3rd party application in a Windows Update Package.


autopatcher team never claimed that it is MS which is behind them. they've always maintained that they are jus compiling all the updates and software (only macromedia shockwave/flash plugin, sun java etc. of that kind) and NOT google or firefox apps!!! plz... and unless they advertise it as software from MS and/or reverse engineer the updates i don't think it violates any T&C. correct me if i'm wrong, wid proof of corz!!!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> On top of that...there was a donation tab. What the hell...is it some kind of business to re-distribute free updates


i'm either blind or my windows installation hides everything wid the word "donaton"!!! that is a small link which appears when you click on "about". otherwise there is NO mention of it anywhere. again, they never claim it as MS software and its available as a free download. they are not forcing you to pay (in which case it won't be called as a donation). they are compiling everything for you (more work than MS by simply providing a 2.8G update iso). if u feel like paying then pay otherwise don't. its as simple!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> ....along with IE 7, WMP11 etc in there unaltered state so that it checks for WGA when installing.


haf you used autopatcher???? widout installing the WGA check ie7 and wmp11 CAN'T be ticked for installation! and nothing has been altered in first place!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> No 3rd party non-Microsoft app or registry tweak will be bundled.


what is the use of autopatcher then? they are not bundling any comptt. product (like itunes or wmp or opera or FF). they are bundling essential resources. regarding registry tweak.. as i said before they never claimed to be associated wid MS. so obviously any sane person who installs autopatcher wid tweaks knows that MS is not to be blamed if his system is screwed!



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> With this package, provide a 2nd package more like "Disk 2" of Ubuntu....which contains those 3rd party apps. So if someone wants to update Windows only they can download package 1, which will only update Windows, & if they also want they can download the 2nd package separately.


thats a good suggestion  include apps other than essential utilities for a basic installation.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> With this write the statement "Microsoft is not responsible if Autopatcher breaks your Windows OS"


read the EULA.


meanwhile, i stumbled upon a useful utility: Windows Update Downloader this utility lists all the updates that are available for the pariticular windows edition and downloads them automatically so that they can be installed offline or slipstreamed. you don't need to manually download each update. jus need to tick what all to download from the list. do try it out. i'm sure this will be pulled down soon too.

MS is very careful in mentioning that WGA is not the reason why they pulled autopatcher coz they kno that if you tick either ie7 or wmp11 or both then wga automatically gets ticked and installed. if you remove wga then these are unticked too. now i'm really very very very curious to know the real reason why MS pulled down autopatcher..... leaving me to pull my hair out!


----------



## din (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice post infra_red_dude. Nothing can replace autopatcher's simplicity and ease of use. The 2.8 GB DVD will not be the same as monthly autopatcher update. 

Anyway, nothing can be done it seems ..

Yes, all r curious about it - especially before the SP3, MS closed down autopatcher.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 31, 2007)

People will start saving download files and make their custom packs


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2007)

^^ and thats what autopatcher was doing....


----------



## blackpearl (Aug 31, 2007)

Don't worry guys. Soon a hack will be available that would allow Autopatcher to be installed. It always happens. So just relax and chill!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Aug 31, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> Don't worry guys. Soon a hack will be available that would allow Autopatcher to be installed. It always happens. So just relax and chill!!


its not about a patch to install. autopatcher will cease to exist!!!


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 1, 2007)

well, i dont update my xp at all. so autopatcher or patch from microsoft or any other usless update thing dont bother me..

just a waist of HDD space.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 1, 2007)

how am i supoposed to downlolad with a dial up>???

will MS get me a Broadband connection..

now itself thier product is bug ridden and have holes...

now they stop autopatcher...

where is linux???

where is linux?

a:/ format c:
yes

now will start installing linux...

wow linux rocks 

thnks MS


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> how am i supoposed to downlolad with a dial up>???
> 
> will MS get me a Broadband connection..
> 
> ...



 Good luck installing & updating, then installing the packages to do your work, then installing the packages to play mp3 & DivX, then installing the package to start using notepad on Linux via internet on dial up.

Linux is useless with Dial Up


----------



## Garbage (Sep 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Good luck installing & updating, then installing the packages to do your work, then installing the packages to play mp3 & DivX, then installing the package to start using notepad on Linux via internet on dial up.
> 
> Linux is useless with Dial Up



hey gx, plz plz plz stop *hating* linux yaar. It's not that much boring & geeky. Have u ever enjoyed compiz-fusion? Vista's Desktop effects are no where in front of it.
Check these two YouTube videos...
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk

And I'm using Linux on Dial-up. *I never updated my Linux* & still I'm SAFE now than when I was using Windows !!!

And another beleif that Linux can't play MP3... huh... I feel pity on ur Linux knowledge bro....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> hey gx, plz plz plz stop *hating* linux yaar. It's not that much boring & geeky. Have u ever enjoyed compiz-fusion? Vista's Desktop effects are no where in front of it.
> Check these two YouTube videos...
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk
> ...



Linux can play mp3, tell me if Ubuntu or Zenwalk can play them by default without updating or installing package via internet


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ Get linux mint, dreamlinux, pclinuxOS, sabayon and at least 10 other distros that bundle MP3 support! Or is that so hard?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Get linux mint, dreamlinux, pclinuxOS, sabayon and at least 10 other distros that bundle MP3 support! Or is that so hard?



Yes...its very hard to download 700 MB ISO on dial UP.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2007)

That's the reason we have this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32787
At least you can get YOUR choice of linux for just the price of media and courier (less than 50 bucks), out of which, media price you anyway have to pay even if you download it.. So that just leaves courier charges (not more than 20-30 bucks within india). And im sure somone who can afford a dial up and a PC, can afford to spare 20 bucks.. Now is POSTING in a thread THAT hard for you?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 1, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Yes...its very hard to download 700 MB ISO on dial UP.


If u can get Ubuntu then why not other ???


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2007)

^^ Dont bother shirish, he JUST doesnt understand.. He just argues for the sake of arguing..


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 1, 2007)

Easy way to boost your knowledge and productivity AND reduce any hair-fall cases - Click Here. 

*Not a spam link, please click for the heck of it atleast.*


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2007)

OMFG! LOLz! Nice link there qwerty!


----------



## Garbage (Sep 1, 2007)

@gx,

have u watched those videos???

Or should I give u "Link" ?? I'll NOT stay u waiting... (as u)

ohhh  Qwerty !!! Thanks for such a nice link !!! 

helllooooo gx .... where are you ???

or gone with gf ??


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

I guess the Purpose of this thread is over. How will some update his Linux Distro say DreamLinux on DialUp....I just wonder.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 1, 2007)

I can servive without updating my Linux, thn why to bother?
BTW, without updating also, many linux distros are secure than Windows. Isn't it?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 1, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> I can servive without updating my Linux, thn why to bother?



Good, you can also live without updaing Windows XP SP2 box just fine.  ...there are so many people I see who only have SP2 installed & no other updates.

Except for .net 3.0, Windows Installer 3.1 etc which install automatically when a software which needs them installs


----------



## mehulved (Sep 1, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Easy way to boost your knowledge and productivity AND reduce any hair-fall cases - Click Here.
> 
> *Not a spam link, please click for the heck of it atleast.*


I did that ages back, too. Also, added his chotte nawab to the list too.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 1, 2007)

@qwerty:gr8 Link dude! but u forgot another link which is like chamcha of original link given 

btwn aptoncd can take care of updates in ubuntu.something on the same way is for fedora too.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey you guys are entirely going Off topic
[OFF TOPIC]we are discussing AutoPatcher Project from where did linux came in question


No use of Ranting!
One should be happy with the OS He/She uses
thats it
[/OFF TOPIC]

*Now what can be done?*


> The more I think about the situation... the more I AM SURE this is all a basic misunderstanding by the "internet investigator" (probably a 3rd party - subcontractor) for Microsoft about the content and intent of AutoPatcher.
> 
> Specifically in the C&D notice is the list of OPERATING SYSTEMS and this indicates a mistaken notion that AutoPatcher represents a distribution method that would infringe upon Microsofts property rights and ability to make a profit from the sale of its products. I don't think the "investigator" recognized that AutoPatcher contains only Hotfixes, Patches, Updates, QFE's, and the like.
> 
> ...


..

Taken from neowin.net


----------



## mediator (Sep 2, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> hey gx, plz plz plz stop *hating* linux yaar. It's not that much boring & geeky. Have u ever enjoyed compiz-fusion? Vista's Desktop effects are no where in front of it.
> Check these two YouTube videos...
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yx9FgLr9oTk
> ...





			
				kalpik said:
			
		

> ^^ Get linux mint, dreamlinux, pclinuxOS, sabayon and at least 10 other distros that bundle MP3 support! Or is that so hard?


 U guys don't get it do u? Its anotha way to get MVP status by praising MS,Windows, their products, their actions no matter how much u have to loosen up ur brain screws!! Just read the MVP nomination form, understand it and then u'll urself realise the importance of ignoring such statements made in desperation!!


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2007)

^yeah.to a certain extent few are may be here to get a MVP(microsoft valued proffessional) thats the main reason.  for that terawindows.com is there OK?oh!forgot teraoffice.com


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> U guys don't get it do u? Its anotha way to get MVP status by praising MS,Windows, their products, their actions no matter how much u have to loosen up ur brain screws!!



How long have u been here? I used to by a Microsoft justification guy even before becoming an MVP. Thats has nothing to do with it.



> Just read the MVP nomination form, understand it and then u'll urself realise the importance of ignoring such statements made in desperation!!



How come u were reading & interested in "Microsoft" MVP form? 



> to a certain extent few are may be here to get a MVP



Which again means that getting an MVP award is more popular then any Linux award (if any)


----------



## chinmay (Sep 2, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Easy way to boost your knowledge and productivity AND reduce any hair-fall cases - Click Here.
> 
> *Not a spam link, please click for the heck of it atleast.*



Yes, thats the best solution for anyone who wants to visit this forum for knowledge and real discussion of technology. 

Though, when it comes to me, I don't think there is a scope of gaining anything from this forum anymore. I loved to post in this place 2 years back but thanks to 'these' guys now I visit this forum just to read the daily nonsensical irritant of a post made by people like these. Its fun watching stupid fanboys backing their masters/software like a faithful whore. 

When I have nothing to do I sit and think how much fun would it be picking one of the fanboys, getting hold of their phone numbers, abuse their OS on voice and hear them dying a little inside. Yeah, I think I am a sadist. 

People need to grow up, but they choose not to. So, people like me enjoy at their expense. Its a sad bad world.


----------



## mediator (Sep 2, 2007)

> How long have u been here? I used to by a Microsoft justification guy even before becoming an MVP. Thats has nothing to do with it.


Justification before becoming an MVP => to be an MVP? Maintaining that record may be to get some job in MS?  Good for u!




> How come u were reading & interested in "Microsoft" MVP form?


No comments!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

Nah...I applied for a Job in MS India for UI designer, 5 years exp required....


----------



## mediator (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats ok dood, I never mind such statements!


----------



## Garbage (Sep 2, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Nah...I applied for a Job in MS India for UI designer, *5 years exp required....*



5 years exp in what ??? Just tell them that U R supporting Windows (without any condition) more than 5 years... Give them some links of THIS forum.
Chances are very high that they will choose you dude... 

Just HURRY UP !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 2, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> 5 years exp in what ???



Desigining Job, I only got 2


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2007)

plz close this thread. its going too offtopic which there is a not solution for the damn bloody problem: autopatcher! i was busy at my uncle's office all day today working the 'hard' way


----------



## din (Sep 3, 2007)

Man

This may be long but really touching ..



> AutoPatcher was started around the time of the so called Blaster worm. It was actually quite a shocking point in the history of the Windows platform. Any Windows XP computer connected to the Internet was almost-instantaneously infected and required an update. Trouble was, how we you to get this update when connecting your computer to the Internet would trigger a nasty restart count-down? Yes, those who knew the where-abouts knew they could abort the restart sequence, but that's not something that the average Joe knows.



And more at *www.autopatcher.com/137#more-137

Antonis Kaladis, please continue. We all love autopatcher.

Edit

Antonis Kaladis, the Project Manager & Lead Developer is just 20 yr ! WOW.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah din, i read it.... and don't you think some ppl here behave jus like MS? speak widout actually using it????

hope they come out wid something before others come out wid unofficial harmful packs!


----------



## mavihs (Sep 4, 2007)

hope a new worm or virus starts doing the rounds just like mentioned above & the only way is to update ur computer offline. that the only way MS will anderstand & they may forget about shutting the autopatcher  project.


----------



## din (Sep 4, 2007)

For the last 4 yrs, Autopatcher was here and a lot of people / comapnies / sys admins benefited from it. MS didn't utter a word about it. Remember the same MS closed down websites which are just similar to the name - Microsoft - within days. So for 4 yrs Autopatcher was good for MS and all of a sudden they *found* it is not secure, it is not clean !! Amazing  (can't blame em, may be they were all busy fixin the bugs in Win and didn't get time to check Autopatcher)

@infra_red_dude

Yes, exactly. I really hope they come back

And all those great personalities, sys admins and geeks (?) and kids blindly support MS in each and everything, here is something for you. A must read. 

*www.autopatcher.com/137#more-137

Antonis Kaladis, the Project Manager & Lead Developer very nicely answered the MS lovers comments.

Read it after removing the 'Biased' spectacles 

@ƒire$eeker

Yes, MS never even learn from their mistake ! Autopatcher was a great help for MS actually.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2007)

The reason the auther gave was good, 4 years ago but not today. What was the condition of broadbad all over the world & what is it today? Think about that..

U think MS didn't learned from blaster worm, they fixed & re-wrote the backend which was affected by blaster worm in Vista.

See, it simmply goes like this. If you have internet somewhere to download autopatcher monthly packs then u also have internet to download Windows Update automatically which are usually 5 -10 MB.

For offlines installation u can simply go to Microsoft Download center, select to download all the Updates for Windows XP released this month, then go to someone else'e home & install there. If you can download 50 or 100 MB of monthly autopatcher update, then u can also go to MS download center & download all the updates for XP released this month which won't be more then 40 or 50 MB too.

In case of Vista things are changed, the old packaging method for updates is no longer there. Now the MSU files contain only the updated file & not the installation engine. This further lowers the download size.

I have myself wrote a mail to Microsoft feedback about this. I old them to re-think autopatcher but this time make a few conditions like for Windows XP

1) Release package 1 containing only the updates. No 3rd party package

2) Command Line switches for easier integration in XP CD & deployment

3) All the packages which needs WGA to install, check for it.

4) No registry tweaks or uxtheme.dll patch or other such things included.

With this tell autopatcher team to release another pack with

1) 3rd party apps like JAVA runtime

2) Registry tweaks, or uxtheme.dll patch etc

For Windows Vista things are different.


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 4, 2007)

^But still in India,dialup users are more than those with broadband.It is very costly to download 40-50 MB updates on dialup.I went to a cyber & told him about dwld,he said he will take rs.5 extra.


----------



## din (Sep 4, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The reason the auther gave was good, 4 years ago but not today. What was the condition of broadbad all over the world & what is it today? Think about that..



Nothing is as easy / simple / convinient as autopatcher. Period. Please ask someone who use autopatcher and who used the online update and you will get he answer. Broadband is not everywhere (read the comments in the autopatcher site where people from US tell they have 56K conn or less speed). And even with broadband or decent internet connection, autopatcher is better option and not online update. Again, Please ask someone who use autopatcher and who used the online update.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> U think MS didn't learned from blaster worm, they fixed & re-wrote the backend which was affected by blaster worm in Vista.



Common man whose PC affected by the blaster worm had to use another OS (may be win 98 or anything) to get the patch for XP. Whats the guarantee that these type of problems will not come again to attack XP ?

And moving Vista is the only / best solution ? People are more happy with XP than Vista, instaed of spending $$ on upgrades. The discussion is mainly on Autopatcher for XP.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> If you can download 50 or 100 MB of monthly autopatcher update, then u can also go to MS download center & download all the updates for XP released this month which won't be more then 40 or 50 MB too.



Lot of people used the Autopatcher that came in magazine CDs and NOT by downloading it. For the last 4 years, no PC magazine carried the MS updates regularly but most had the autopatcher updates. There must be some reason and we do not know. I do not think magazines will carry these updates in future too. 



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> In case of Vista things are changed, the old packaging method for updates is no longer there. Now the MSU files contain only the updated file & not the installation engine. This further lowers the download size.



May be, but a lot of people are using XP still, all these may not upgrade to Vista too. So again, moving to Vista is the only solution - does not sound as a nice idea.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I have myself wrote a mail to Microsoft feedback about this. I old them to re-think autopatcher but this time make a few conditions like for Windows XP



We all really hope they consider your email seriously  As you support MS very strongly everywhere, they should consider it. Hope we will get the Autopatcher back.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 4, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> And even with broadband or decent internet connection, autopatcher is better option and not online update. Again, Please ask someone who use autopatcher and who used the online update.



Wait, downloading 50 MB autopatcher is better then 10 MB automatic updates  



> Whats the guarantee that these type of problems will not come again to attack XP ?



Windows XP SP2 & the changes it bought to the kernel.

MS has a business to run. They cannot let pirated users use such updates. Well...this was one way to curb the problem


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 4, 2007)

@gx - not downloading 50B autopatcher, but getting it with your favourite magazine on CD is more convenient than downloading 10MB windows updates... As a sysadmin at my office, I preferred using AutoPatcher for its ease of distribution compared to using updates since only one comp is connected to net. I know MS updates has an offline update mechanism available, but Autopatcher was way easier...

Arun


----------



## shantanu (Sep 4, 2007)

"Those who require offline updating that too automatically should check out Offline Update 3.2" (link by our reputed member GX)

Thread - reopened on user request... no flames please..


----------



## din (Sep 7, 2007)

@shantanu - Thank you man.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Wait, downloading 50 MB autopatcher is better then 10 MB automatic updates



LOL, man, you are not confused ! You are posting the same thing many times in this thread !!

*Why download autopatcher ? A lot of PC magazines around the world carries the autopatcher updates every month. *Just check the Indian magazines alone. Those who do not have a fast net conn, forget about download, get a CD. Sys admins always carry useful tools and updates in CDs and they never relie on online things too much and autopatcher was a great relief for them too.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> MS has a business to run. They cannot let pirated users use such updates. Well...this was one way to curb the problem



Do you really think this will stop all piracy ? hmm, sorry, prefer to disagree. Who made the WGA patch within hrs (or minutes ?) when MS added it ? Was that autopatcher ?

Autopatcher was never promoting piracy. A lot of Genuine Win users were using autopatcher. Shutting down autopatcher will never stop piracy at all too. People are not that crazy that they all will move to Win Vista just coz MS closed down Autopatcher. Those who are using pirated win and who do not wish to buy genuine will find their own ways. And it will continue too.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

WGA was cracked within few hours of it's release and if M$ stopped autopatcher to curb piracy then they have made a big blunder once again and I am not surprised.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Those who are using pirated win and who do not wish to buy genuine will find their own ways. And it will continue too.



Fine let them. So why blame MS?


----------



## din (Sep 7, 2007)

Blaming MS coz they stopped something which was very useful for Genuine users of Win.

@gx_saurav, this is not for making you angry, asking seriously. Did you receive any reply form MS regarding your suggestion for Autopatcher ? I read somewhere (I think its Shantanu) MS send replies to emails within 6 hrs.

Any good news for the Autopatcher lovers ? Please keep us updated.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah they do.. and for MVPs.. its more quickly.. @din : why r u involving me here.. 
and M$ responds to customer mails.. try to post one yourself.. 

and M$ may or maynot start autopatcher again, but one thing is sure they consider the mails and the suggestions very deeply.. 

@everyone : i didnt open the thread for you guys to flame.. whether you think i ma baised or anything i dont care.. i wont stop my hands in banning anyone..



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> WGA was cracked within few hours of it's release and if M$ stopped autopatcher to curb piracy then they have made a big blunder once again and I am not surprised.


 
no it was not.. still WGA (vista) is yet to be broken.. even the cracks does not works for Xp in many cases.. so its not broken .. its still under process of.. and M$ is updating day by day.. so it will be a hard task to accomplish for the crackers...


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Blaming MS coz they stopped something which was very useful forI read somewhere (I think its Shantanu) MS send replies to emails within 6 hrs.



The only thing I got in my mail was the valid reason that Microsoft makes Windows & only Microsoft has the rights to make & distribute updates & packages.


----------



## vish786 (Sep 7, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> yeah they do.. and for MVPs.. its more quickly.. @din : why r u involving me here..
> and M$ responds to customer mails.. try to post one yourself..


a little late, but they definitely do respond, and give services time to time. i'm one among them.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

@shantanu I don't know about Vista but it is sure as hell available for XP fairly easily.Do you want me to provide it to you?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

no i dont want it.. well i have my originals with me and i beleive in genuinity.. 

for xp i have seen many guys.. saying the XP is now cracked but it develops serious problems with them..


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 7, 2007)

No shantanu it's just a .reg file(2.25kb).I downloaded it out of curiosity(to see how the hell it works) and it actually worked.I don't know much about WGA cracking just that autopatcher was so much better than online updates specially for people having no broadband access and people having multiple computers.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

^^^ I hope you know that u can download updates or Digit can distribute monthly updates for Vista in there DVD so that you can install them anywhere.


----------



## din (Sep 7, 2007)

@shantanu

Sorry, I didn't mean that. I saw somewhere you wrote for MVPs , MS send quick reply. May be some other thread and GX told us he sent an email so MS with his suggestion etc. so I was asking him (as hes also an MVP) whether he received reply. Never flamed any.



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> The only thing I got in my mail was the valid reason that Microsoft makes Windows & only Microsoft has the rights to make *& distribute updates *& packages.


Confused. So how come you expect Digit to provide the updates ? ?

@shantanu again. I have seen many people either skipped wga / cracked it. Theres nothing complicated in that I think, it works pretty well. Above all MS itself mentioned WGA is NOT a solution against piracy, it is just a warning message and people can easily byepass it etc.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

autopatcher is not only medium for offline updates.. !

now if WGA is so weak then how come Vista is still un breaked.. ?

and please dont remind me of some cracks to WGA that cam with vista launch.. its already proved that they were fake..


----------



## din (Sep 7, 2007)

No, I never meant Vista WGA, I do not know anything bout it. I mean XP WGA

And there are alternatives to Autopatcher - for sure

But nothing can replace Autopatchers's simplicity / ease of use / advantages


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

advantages are well discussed in the thread... i just want to add that Autopatcher is ok.. but GX meant that offline updates can be given by any chip-digit mag. or you can simple download them from M$ website form a cyber and then install it in multiple pcs with some software(multiple installer for lan or so.. ) or individually.. 

sometime ago i used autopatcher and my XP got corrupted, i had a net breakdown that time.. after that never had autopatcher again..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Confused. So how come you expect Digit to provide the updates ?


Oh! Sorry, my mistake. Digit can provide monthly update MSU or EXE files in there original unaltered form..


----------



## din (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm, used Autopatcher in many systems, know many of my friends / their offices use it. not sure what went wrong in your PC. Sorry to hear.

I am confused coz, no magazines ever provided the updates from MS. But all gave Autopatcher. And GX is saying only MS has right to distribute it, so how we can expect Digit to provide the 2.8 GB ISO ?



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Oh! Sorry, my mistake. Digit can provide monthly update MSU or EXE files in there original unaltered form..


OH, ok, thank you for the clarification.

Hope Digit will carry it in that case.


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

2.8 g iso ?

wth , who told them to download 2.8 gb.. monthly updates are too small.. maybe if you update regualarly.. it moght be 5 or 6 mb.. of updates.. sometimes 10-12 mb.. .. cant say which update is provide by M$ which is 2.8 gb (xp installation = 587 mb at max) and updates 2.8 gb ? vista = 2.4 gb 32 bit and 3.2 gb for 64.. and updates = 2.8 gb. ? can you elaborate ?


----------



## din (Sep 7, 2007)

@shantanu

Ok, I assume you didn't go through the entire thread. It is already explained. Anyway link to 2.8 GB ISO here.

*support.microsoft.com/kb/913086

Yes, we can download the updates from MS at a regular manner. But Autopatcher gave everything in order in a smaller size and in CDs. So for a fresh install it was always easy like XP + SP2 + Autopatcher Core + Autopatcher Updates one by one. All offline.

Now, don't you think that was a very nice option ? Time saving, money saving, bandwidth saving and easy one ?


----------



## shantanu (Sep 7, 2007)

that 2.8 gb iso is for corporate sector the person that uses multiple products might be for companies.. 
thats somewhat illogical.. ! well i wont say Autopatcher was not good.. but Its a matter of Will... M$ will says not to give Autopatcher , so they wont.. it might be giving a hampering blow to some products or helping piracy.. ?

now this time saving is also explained with lot detail earlier in the thread.. but again saying IMO : Best online updating..
and offlne updates : if not autopatcher.. then monthly updates via net.. and you can always have a copy of those updates for future..  well ending my discussion here..  have a nice clean thread is all that i hope..


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

For those worried about big updates that they need to download every month, do this.

1) Start Windows Update, & update as u need.

2) Go to this folder

C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download

Backup or zip everything in this folder. Now Go to some other computer & copy all the files to the same folder. Run Windows Update & select the updates u want to upgrade. If the updates are already there in Download folder then Windows Update will not redownload the updates & install offline.

However, every computer is different & it could be that the particular computer needs another update which must be downloaded. In that case either download the full package or download via Windows Update & backup the downloads folder.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 7, 2007)

about WGA, I remember a thread posted by Prakash, in which Windows Verified LINUX as a genuine windows online !!! 

Check this : Ubuntu Linux Validates As Genuine Windows


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 7, 2007)

@gx - If the magazines distributed Windows Updates, they would have to be installed one after the other manually right? With Autopatcher, the list of modules would be displayed. Automatically, it would select the update modules that are not yet installed and select them for installation. Then, you can look at the modules individually, get a description info, and select/deselect them. Finally, give the command and all the selected modules will be installed automatically... The advantage is that you select the necessary modules first and let the installation go on one after the other without intermediate intervention from the user... IMHO, this is far easier to work with than Windows Updates, especially for sysadmins...

Arun


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> @gx - If the magazines distributed Windows Updates, they would have to be installed one after the other manually right



Wrong, using Qchain & Comman line tools or a simple script u can install all of them automatically & u won't need to reboot after each update. When everything is updated just reboot once. Done.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for opening the thread shan 

imho you should close this thread again. the discussion aint leading anywhere. all the posts are being repeated wid the same sh!t. there is NO solution/alternative to autopatcher now...... period!


----------



## shantanu (Sep 8, 2007)

let it be open infra.. there are other mods too.. i hope they take care of these things.. i reported many thread by PM to others too.. ! well i think thet might take action..


----------



## anandk (Sep 8, 2007)

i think ms wants windows to be updated ONLY thru windowsupdates os ms sites. maybe it does not want the updates re-distributed either thru autopatcher OR magazines OR any other media. that must have been the idea. 

while personally i am/was for the autopatcher project, as due to poor download speeds in countries like ours, it offered a great and a fast solution; autopatcher added extras like registry tweaks, etc, which many opted for, which then could have gone on to cause other problems in windows, for some. 

all said and done, ms must have had THEIR (on-recored AND off-record) reasons for having discontinued/discouraged a 'popular' project like autopatcher, to extent of being ready to face flak for such a step. the talk of the projects revival, as reported by some, on the net, is PRESENTLY, just wishful thinking.


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 8, 2007)

SAD.............. How can i update the system with my Dial-up connection?


----------



## speedrider_100 (Sep 8, 2007)

See, I personally work for Microsoft ( I am in Third party Microsoft Tech support-Home and corporate users ). 

First thing first - In India Updates have never been a problem nor it would be. I guess u understand what am i talking about?
For the Customers of United states - 50% of them don't know what the hell is auto patcher what it does actually? People who knows what is it they never have a problem Because 81% of Americans use Genuine windows (Either OEM or Retail copy). 

OK , Let's talk about India - See, 90% of the home users own Pirated versions of windows Which actually never asks for activation n all. Regarding Windows update - as i already said if u are running a Pirated version of windows then you must know very well how to bypass Microsoft WGA? It's Not at all Legal!

Let's talk about Corporate Users and MNC's - See people is Big organization don't bother about these things, they use Geniune copy licenses and own High speed Internet access so You know, they don't bother actually.

So- 1. For pirated user - Sorry either go geniune , or download the updates from www.Microsoft.com - Search - Type the KB Number and download it.
 2. and those who have Geniune copies - NO worries at all.!!!!

Suggestions Will be appreciated!!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

^^ Spot on friend....

But, about small & medium business Autopatcher or an offline patching system is indeed good &  for that thre are methods already mentioned here.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

speedrider_100 said:
			
		

> See, I personally work for Microsoft ( I am in Third party Microsoft Tech support-Home and corporate users ).
> 
> First thing first - In India Updates have never been a problem nor it would be. I guess u understand what am i talking about?
> For the Customers of United states - 50% of them don't know what the hell is auto patcher what it does actually? People who knows what is it they never have a problem Because 81% of Americans use Genuine windows (Either OEM or Retail copy).
> ...


i'm assuming you've not gone thru any discussion here. you've completely missed the point, my friend!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 8, 2007)

What's all the fuss about? Ain't it as simple as
"If you want to use Microsoft's products/services follow their terms or else don't use their products/services."
They are the final authority when it comes to what is permitted/not permitted as far as their products/services go.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> What's all the fuss about? Ain't it as simple as
> 
> "If you want to use Microsoft's products/services follow their terms or else don't use their products/services."
> 
> They are the final authority when it comes to what is permitted/not permitted as far as their products/services go.


Well....yeah. Is it so hard to understand?

*You wanna have offline updates, you can use 4 method*

1) Download all manually

2) Download all via Windows Update & backup the C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download folder

3) Use Offline Updare 3.2 script

4) Use Windows Update Downloader

Mods, plz add this to the first post of this thread


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 8, 2007)

^^^ yes, add one more link to it: *wud.jcarle.com/Default.aspx - Windows Update Downloader

.............and close the thread!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 8, 2007)

If the problem is still about downloading it then just ask your favourite mags to carry these updates in place of autopatcher, subject to approval by the underlying license.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

mehulved said:
			
		

> If the problem is still about downloading it then just ask your favourite mags to carry these updates in place of autopatcher, subject to approval by the underlying license.



I have already mentioned that Digit & Chip can give all the updates for Windows XP after SP2 in there original unaltered form as the exe files.

For Windows Vista, again same thing. Just give the apropriate MSU file.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 8, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> thats not GOOD ......... i used only AP .........



U downloaded Autopatcher, a 50 or 100 MB update every month or used to get it with a magzine DVD.

You can download the same updates via the above mentioned steps

Any magzine can bundle them.


----------



## mavihs (Sep 9, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> I have already mentioned that Digit & Chip can give all the updates for Windows XP after SP2 in there original unaltered form as the exe files.
> 
> For Windows Vista, again same thing. Just give the apropriate MSU file.



Nock-Nock!!!!!!! Anybody Home???????
maybe forgot that the magzine can't carry the update as it is illegal.


----------



## din (Sep 9, 2007)

@speedrider_100

Sir, it will be great

1. If you go through the entire thread before posting something

2. If you provide valid source when you mention % and figures. Else, please add "I think..." before every sentence, coz it is just your assumption and you do not have any source to support it. (regarding 50%, 90% etc)

3. Please, please do not talk for MS as you are not any authority. MS didn't give any warning to the users officially and didn't give a valid reason for stopping Autopatcher. So, please do not reach conclusions before MS make some clarification and please do not announce something thats even MS didn't !!

@gx

LOL, you keep on posting the same thing again and again and again ...

*You need not download autoptacher. Do not compare it regarding download etc. Lot of PC magazines around the world carried it*

And PCWorld has almost all autopatcher files in a single DVD, so you need not even buy all magazines / all months.

As MS didn't give any official notification to users not to use Autopatcher and no notices given to other sites which distributes Autopatcher and Autopatcher is clean and does not contain any virus / malware etc, I think there is nothing wrong in posting these links.

Anyway by using Autopatcher people will be installing the same updates MS provides and nothing else.

So all those who missed Autopatcher (most will have it in CDs for sure) here are some links which are still active. Again - these are not illegal or that kinda sites. Google for below links.

1. Softpedia Autopatcher Download Page

2. Get Autopatcher Website

3. Techspot Autopatcher Page

4. Those who are still new to Autopatcher - Check the computer magazine CDs. Digit, Chip, PC World - most of these magazines will have it like every month (I mean previous months)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 9, 2007)

ƒire$eeker said:
			
		

> Nock-Nock!!!!!!! Anybody Home???????
> maybe forgot that the magzine can't carry the update as it is illegal.



Magzine can carry official Windows updates downloaded from Microsoft Download center.



> As MS didn't give any official notification to users not to use Autopatcher and no notices given to other sites which distributes Autopatcher and Autopatcher is clean and does not contain any virus / malware etc, I think there is nothing wrong in posting these links.



I know, but what would u prefer now? An alternative or no offline updating at all. In both cases u need to download anyway. Magzine can also give unaltered Microsoft updates.


----------



## din (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, you are right. As Autopatcher is not there now, have to go for online updates / other mentioned. for all updates till Aug 2007, can still use Autopatcher too.


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

Autopatcher is back sort of ... din this 1s for u ... a return gift frm gx

follow this link:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=602450#post602450


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmm no 

This is already discussed in this thread, with links I posted

Check for August 2007 Security Releases ISO Image in the same place - 2.8 GB !!!

Nah, nothing can replace Autopatcher  But nothing can be done now too.


----------



## iMav (Sep 12, 2007)

^^ 2.8 gb is for languages+all versions ... this 1 is only english and weighs only 350 somthing mb


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

Check for other months too, its huge. But as I said, now theres no other alternatives ...

Meantime, this is a reply (from AP site) one guy received from MS



> Thank you for contacting us about AutoPatcher.
> 
> I am sorry for the inconvenience caused. I would like to provide you with more information on our position.
> 
> ...



So magazines carry updates in future - as suggested by GX - very less chance


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2007)

^^yeh, damn hard to get updates from Mag too !! 

we needed Autopatcher yaaarrrrr !!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 12, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> .....and weighs only 350 somthing mb


well here in india even 350mb is a big file!! and it contains only 9 updates. so it doesn't make any sense. its jus 12 dayz in this month. hence it contains only 9 updates (for all OSes tho). wait till the end of the month. it'll become huge as the august updates (~2.8GB or so).

i wish MS works on OS and language specific system updates' ISO soon....


----------



## din (Sep 12, 2007)

Heard that Autopatcher will be brining up something soon. Really hope thats true.

Quote form Matt (Admin - *thevistaforums.com) 



> Even when you install Windows XP with service pack 2 you have to download well over 100mb and sometime 150mb of updates to ensure that your new install is fully updated and secure.
> 
> And what about if you only had a original XP CD to use - surely it would take you over a day to get your computer updated.
> 
> ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 17, 2007)

I wrote to Microsoft, here is my mail and their reply. Addresses edited out for my safety

----- Original Message ----- 
From: Microsoft Contact US 
To: abc@abc.com 
Sent: Monday, September 17, 2007 6:12 PM
Subject: RE:'RTCProd=abc-abc-abc'


Dear Sir/Madam, 

Thank you for contacting us about AutoPatcher.

I am sorry for the delayed response. I would like provide you with more information on our position.  

It is our policy that the distribution of supplemental code such as hotfixes, security updates, and service packs is discouraged. This policy is in place due to concern for the safety and security of our customers, as we can only guarantee the download’s contents when it comes from a Microsoft web site. Distribution of these materials without permission is also an infringement of our copyright.  

We try and contact anyone who is in violation of our policy as soon as we can, once we are aware of what they are doing. AutoPatcher is not the only company we have contacted.  

We recommend that our customers sign up for Microsoft Update (MU) and enable Automatic Update functionality to receive all updates directly from us. In addition, we have enterprise services such as Windows Server Updates Services (WSUS) that we recommend our enterprise customers to use. 

We provide this guidance as it is common to see email scams encouraging people to download our latest patches, but the URL takes them to sites where they are actually exposed to malware. In order to ensure that customers are getting actual Microsoft updates and not malware, we recommend customers get their updates directly from us.

On a separate note, we have noted that you have selected India as your country of residence. For more information you may wish to contact your local Microsoft office as they might be able to provide more information or help you further at;

*support.microsoft.com/contactus/?ws=support

Many thanks for contacting us. 

Warm regards,

PARASHIVA MURTHY
Customer Service Professional
Microsoft Customer Services

Protect Your PC: Microsoft recommends that you protect your PC from Viruses and Security threats. Please visit our website *www.microsoft.com/uk/security/protect/alert.mspx and follow the steps to stay secure.




-----Original Message-----
From:   abc@abc.com (abc@abc.com)
Date:   Tuesday, September 04, 2007  05:42 AM
To:   CS (msconus@microsoft.com)
Subject:  windows genuine user


---
CUSTOMER PROVIDED SYSTEM PROPERTIES
Country/Region: India
---
SYSTEM PROPERTIES
Ref URL: /common/survey.aspx
O/S:  windows nt 5.1
O/S Lang: en-US
Br: mozilla/5.0 (windows; u; windows nt 5.1; en-us; rv:1.8.1.6) gecko/20070725 firefox/2.0.0.6
Br lang: en-us,en;q=0.5
---
QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS
Message: I am a genuine Microsoft Windows Home Edition user and a Hotmail Plus user, and have been using the AutopatcherXP software for installing patches to my system especially after a reformat. Downloading all the patches (MBs of them) all over again does not make sense. You cannot fight piracy (or I cannot imagine why you stopped it - intellectual property??? or they did not ask your permission) by stopping autopatcher as people will simply start keeping tabs and collect patches and install them, albeit more cumbersome. Autopatcher opened my eyes to optional updates like windows power toys - multiple desktops, and windows power shell, and a few other things which i would not have normally seen in Automatic updates. If the Autopatcher project goes underground it may do more harm to your users than any good, if they were to use any unofficial source. Please think about it. Thank you


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 17, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> I wrote to Microsoft, here is my mail and their reply. Addresses edited out for my safety
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Microsoft Contact US
> ...





Copy cats, they send the same e-mail everybody


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 18, 2007)

More like a standardised "company policy" reply


----------



## casanova (Sep 18, 2007)

Obviously, the people who reply are not techy. They get standard templates and they modify a bit to suit the customer


----------



## rajasekharan (Sep 18, 2007)

stupid update issues..., waist of hdd, waist of connection. more than that

a big stupid mistake of the century.

boy, imagine installing a 1.5 gb update over already 5 gb windows...Crap.
i guess MS did a good thing to stop autopatcher .
now less people will download updates. and people will be less paranoid..


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 18, 2007)

sad with ms use linux ...............


----------

